# Suki - Raggie in need of loving home



## ChinaBlue (Feb 3, 2008)

Meet Suki - a very affectionate mature Raggie looking for human companion/s she can show her devotion to. If you feel you could benefit from such devotion, and give some in return, please contact Anne/Cianne. ragsrescue










*Name: Suki
Colour/Pattern: Blue Mitted
Age: 10 years old
Sex: Female Neuter
Location: Scotland
Contact: Anne [email protected]*

*About Suki*
Suki is an older lady looking for a new permanent home. She previously showed behaviour problems in a multipet home . These issues have not been displayed during her period in foster care. She is a loving girl with no known health issues. She is a totally indoor cat . She seeks the company of a person who is available to her most of the time giving her the love and attention which she will fully repay with devoted company.


----------



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

Fingers crossed your not waiting too long sweetheart


----------



## ChinaBlue (Feb 3, 2008)

Still looking.


----------



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

Poor baby, there will be someone out there for you darling


----------

